# Lets see those DAIRY bucks



## HB Sheep & Goat Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I just want to see some pics of your dairy bucks.

Here are a couple of mine 

Fox-Trots Doe Chaser - Purebred French Alpine  ( He's in rut so thats why he's so nasty looking)







Young Oberhasli Buck 






And heres Buddy again - Nubian


----------



## gingit (Jan 10, 2012)

Buddy is stunning!


----------



## MaggieMay (Jan 10, 2012)

heres our oberhasli buckling before we sold him last fall, age 4mos.  This years kids will get wethered!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Roll farms (Jan 10, 2012)

This is a bad picture of Chaos, our Nubian buck.  He's 5 now.


----------



## GuineaLady93 (Jan 10, 2012)

Look at all those pretty Bucks!


----------



## Kadjain (Jan 14, 2012)

Nigerian Dwarf - Skeeter - 3 yr old


----------

